# Ich war letzten Monat krank



## _Husby_

rhiannonhelen said:


> Hola,
> En términos generales, el nominativo se utiliza para el sujeto del verbo, y para los objetos directos después los verbos: "sein", "werden", "bleiben" y "scheinen.
> e.g. "Mein Vater ist freundlich" ("Mein Vater" es el sujeto del verbo = nominativo)
> "Der Mann ist mein Vater" ("Der Mann" es el sujeto del verbo = nominativo. "Mein Vater" es el objeto directo después el verbo "sein" = nominativo)
> 
> El acusativo (?) se utiliza para el objeto directo (salvo no después los verbos mas arriba).
> e.g. "Ich habe einen Hund ("Hund" es el objeto directo = acusativo)
> El acusativo se utiliza después estas preposiciones también: "bis", "durch", "fuer", "gegen", "ohne", "um", "wider".  Hay otras preposiciones y adjectivos que necesitan el acusativo, pero deberia decirte en el diccionario.
> Espero que puedas comprender mi espanol!



Warum sagt man denn "Ich war letzten Monat krank"? Das ist akkusativ, aber "war" ist Verb "sein". Sollte es nicht "Ich war letzter Monat krank" sein?


----------



## olaszinho

_Husby_ said:


> Warum sagt man denn "Ich war letzten Monat krank"? Das ist akkusativ, aber "war" ist Verb "sein". Sollte es nicht "Ich war letzter Monat krank" sein?



Meiner Meinung nach, du hast recht: "Letzten Monat", Nächten Monat, Letztes Jahr" sind mit Akkusativ.


----------



## Captain Lars

_Husby_ said:
			
		

> Warum sagt man denn "Ich war letzten Monat krank"? Das ist akkusativ, aber "war" ist Verb "sein". Sollte es nicht "Ich war letzter Monat krank" sein?



El atributo en la oración que mencionas es "krank". "Letzen Monat" es un complemento circunstancial de tiempo en el que se omite la preposición "im", que rige, efectivamente, el dativo.



			
				olaszinho said:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach, du hast recht: "Letzten Monat", Nächten Monat, Letztes Jahr" sind mit Akkusativ.


"Letzten Monat" und "nächsten Monat" sind Dativ, "letztes Jahr" ist Nominativ.

Gruß


----------



## Glockenblume

Laut _DUDEN Grammatik_ (8. Auflage) müssten das "*adverbiale Akkusative*" sein: 
Dort wird nämlich auf der vorletzten Seite folgender Beispielssatz angeführt:
"Am liebsten würde ich [den ganzen Tag] in der Sonne liegen."


----------



## kayokid

As I learned it this was called "accusative of definite time."


----------



## osa_menor

Captain Lars said:


> El atributo en la oración que mencionas es "krank". "Letzen Monat" es un complemento circunstancial de tiempo en el que se omite la preposición "im", que rige, efectivamente, el dativo.
> 
> "Letzten Monat" und "nächsten Monat" sind Dativ, "letztes Jahr" ist Nominativ.
> 
> Gruß



Hola a todos: 

Da ich gerade Spanisch lerne, bin ich in diesem Forum gelandet. 
Weil das Deutsche meine Muttersprache ist, denke ich nicht mehr über die Regeln nach.
Aber hier möchte ich Glockenblume  Recht geben.

"letzten Monat" kann auch von "den letzten Monat" kommen und dann hätten wir den Akkusativ.
"letztes Jahr" entsprechend "das letzte Jahr" (wen oder was) auch Akkusativ. 

Beispiele:
"Den letzten und den vorletzten Monat konnte ich nicht arbeiten."
"Das letzte Jahr war ich arbeitsunfähig. "
So sehe ich das.

Saludos


----------



## Captain Lars

Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass es Akkusativ ist, und nicht Dativ. Es ist schon so lange her, dass ich Deutsch gelernt habe.


----------



## osa_menor

De acuerdo, pero para los estudiantes es muy importante. Lo sé, aprendiendo una lengua.  
Saludos


----------

